# To Clip or Not to Clip



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am thinking about body clipping my quarter horse for the summer and am wondering what you all think about body clipping. I love the way it looks and it would keep him cooler in the summer and save me a lot of grooming time. I have never body clipped before and don't even have clippers. So any tips would be greatly appreciated. Also, I know clippers are pretty pricey but do you guys know of any that are less than $100? Thanks!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate the look of clipped horses in summer. A summer coat looks so much better and is no more maintenance than a clipped coat.

I clip mine in winter only if I absolutly have to as it means that you then have to rug the horse heavily to keep them warm


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're going to body clip for the summer, do it before your horse starts shedding its winter coat. It can take up to a year for the coat to look nice and shiny like a natural summer coat. I clipped my little girl for a show at the start of spring (I am in australia) and now 6 months later she's only just getting her shine back.

I clip in the winter time because I jump and event, and it takes so much longer to dry them off if they have a long coat. Monty's in pretty hard work and he needs to be pretty heavily rugged anyway because he's a horse that needs to be hot (yes he is quite over-rugged, but he loses weight if he isn't), so one more rug isn't all that much. Last winter I only did a hunter clip, this year I will probably clip him all over because I prefer the look of cleanly clipped legs. If I can fix my trimmers that is! Can't clip legs with large clippers.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Theres not alot of quater horses in Ireland, I know of one stud and Iv only ever seen 2 in my life.. so this might seem silly but do they not have a fairly fine coat anyway??
I dont have to clip my dutch mare because her coats lovely in the summer but I have to clip my cob because he just looks like a wooly mammoth lol
If youv never clipped before it might just be easier to pay someone to do it for you.. clippers can be very dear (no point buying a cheap set that wont last) and aswell I remember last winter when the cob was getting done the man said here have a go, I was terrified that I was going to cut through the skin lol So might be best if your competing and want your horse to look tip top to get some1 that knows what their doing.. just a thought.. good luck


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ QH can be like teddy bears! My mother's QH is the fuzziest of all the horses on our place, he springs his coat earlier and he grows a thicker coat than either of my two. Nothing on the coat of a Welsh, or a traditional cob, or any native English breed for that matter - but still, they can be very fluffy. Usually their coats are nice in the summer though.

edit; also, I hate to correct your spelling, but it's quaRter horse, not quater horse. The first is said quarter, the second would be said kwayter! It's a common mistake in Aus and the UK, but it irritates me


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> edit; also, I hate to correct your spelling, but it's quaRter horse, not quater horse. The first is said quarter, the second would be said kwayter! It's a common mistake in Aus and the UK, but it irritates me


Lucky am in Ireland then lol sorry..purely down to me just typing and watching the telly at the same time lol


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol I do that too don't worry! my mother changed internet providers a few years ago and they offered her an email that was SUPPOSED to go quarterhorse... took us ages to figure out that the silly person who'd set up the account had spelled it wrong!


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

I know this has nothing to do with the subject but will replying to this thread the carrot bandit just stole all but 1 carrot!! ahhh :-x


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol the carrot bandit is the reason I never have any more than one! Someone needs to catch that hooligan.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

If you do decide to clip your horse place your horse on a good coat suppliment like either Mirra Coat Calf manna or Super 14 and do alot of rub downs with towel to get the natural oils going. This will help with getting the shine back.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I would be unlikely to clip in the summer, though I do body clip in the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> I know this has nothing to do with the subject but will replying to this thread the carrot bandit just stole all but 1 carrot!! ahhh :-x


Derry Girl. Be ready for something totally off topic here. WHERE do you go on the internet to look at jobs in Ireland. I haven't found a good site yet.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

haha ..thats a bit random....amm what kind of job? If your moving to the north and its just a general job www.jobcentreonline.com is the local site for jobs, theres the odd horsey one but mostly shop/office work. One thats good for horsey jobs would probably be www.yardandgroom.com ...
others just of the top of me head would be ...
www.jobs.ie
www.monster.ie

another site would be www.gumtree.com (north) and www.gumtree.ie (south) its one of them sites that people sell stuff on but theres a section for people listing jobs available, or you could put an ad up for yourself saying your moving here and you want a job doing... whatever 
... hope this helps! Where abouts are you moving to? You have to come visit Derry! :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

fftopic:
Hehe, always wanted to used that icon. Carry on.....


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

lol I knew that was going to happen... dont blame me she started it!!


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

....well technically I started it but she kept it going lol :wink:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't clip in summer. I know you think you will be making your horse cooler, but in reality, you are not. The horse's coat insulates from the heat. When you clip you take away their insulation as well as making them hotter because there isn't as much between their skin/body and the suns rays.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After two hours of brushing today, and a few blisters, I was ready to take a blow torch to those woolly beasts. I considered bodyclipping, but I won't, I'll brush since I love it so much.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

There is usually a "season" to clip. We clip middle to the end of winter and end up with pretty, shiny coats by show season.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

So when do you guys say is the latest to clip? Not to steal the thread... but my coach suggested I body clip by appendix because he's still SUPER furry and we're already showing and he gets so _so_ sweaty.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard such rubbish as clipping removes the shine. 
I clip October time and two or three times during the winter as the horses are in full work. As soon as their winter woollies are off they shine.

I rarely body clip in the summer -the weather is not that hot in the UK and there is no need.

I did have a pony who had Cushings which meant she always had a very woolly coat and I would clip her in the summer and she always had a shine when it was off.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Foxhunter, I show horses in the UK, in most societies you cannot show a horse if it has been clipped after april. You can also very easily tell which ones have been clipped.
you can still get a clipped horse to shine but not as well as one with a healthy summer coat.

personaly I never clip after january and certainly not after they hae started getting thier summer coat through. (Unless it is for health reasons, I have clipped a cushings pony in summer before but he wasnt showing)


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Not to clip, IMO, unclipped just looks better in the summer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If you want to clip, do it before the summer coat comes through and the winter coat is coming out.

Apart from that- elbow grease. I don't know of anyone who clips in the summer, if I'm honest, and 70% of people on my yard compete every weekend plus some. 

In the winter I can understand, but during summer, just hose the sweat off, the horses love it, and use a sweat scraper to get the excess off.

And derry girl.. I used yardandgroom a year or so back.

I spoke to Peter Weston who isn't too far from me, but I didn't go for the job in the end.

And a rich arab got in touch.. the yard was beautiful.. like dream yard.. and all his competition pictures showed blue eyed, blonde haired grooms.. PASS LOL

I was looking at this job though -In my dreams!!
Job 20413 : Talented Dressage Rider Wanted At Galmbacher Sport Pferde Zucht - Germany in Bayern, Germany


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have never ever heard of body clipping a horse in the summer, unless it has cushings ! i see no need to.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

We use Valentintes day as the cut off day for clipping in the winter.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Well we live in the states right now but we'd both love to move to Ireland. Haven't really settled on where yet. I think the job situation would settle that. My hubby is a forensic toxicologist. Deff need some sort of difficult lab job to keep him happy. I'm a paralegal but any type of office work would be ok by me. Just so long as it's in a beautiful area! Considering where I live is mostly brown, windy and disgusting Ireland is a DREAM!


Derry girl said:


> haha ..thats a bit random....amm what kind of job? If your moving to the north and its just a general job www.jobcentreonline.com is the local site for jobs, theres the odd horsey one but mostly shop/office work. One thats good for horsey jobs would probably be www.yardandgroom.com ...
> others just of the top of me head would be ...
> www.jobs.ie
> www.monster.ie
> ...


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would only clip in the summer if the horse has a thicker than normal coat. Also, if you do clip, keep in mind that your horse will need a fly sheet as there will be nothing to protect him from the flies and you may want to think about sun exposure if your horse will go out during the day.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

furbabymum said:


> Ireland is a DREAM!


Haha which Ireland are you on about? lol just joking...Scenery wise yes Ireland ticks all the boxs but job wise.. :think:... not good at the mo. Like my boyfriend quailfied as a civil engineer there 2years ago and he cant get volunteer work to get his years experience! .... I dont wana sound like a big misery guts but thats the turth.. now yous could land over and get sorted straight away, thats always possible!. Id say your hubbys best bet might be to forward his CV to all the universities... could get work in their labs... When it comes to yourself, you might have a bita luck on them sites I mentioned in the last post, but again if youv the experience, just google law firms in Ireland and send them your CV, you never know what might happen. 

Scenery wise, Donegal and down the west coast(sligo,galway) is probably the most beautiful... but cold! A hot hot summer here is like 22-25 degrees lol so bring your jumpers!.... But Derry obiviously is by far the best place haha


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmm discouraging. We are both older so we have experience in our fields. Though I know nothing of Irish government so I'm behind there. Science transfers pretty well though.
Not good about your job environment though. Have to think about that before we settle on a local. I've been encouraging Ireland the most. Part of it's the countryside and the other is guys with steamy accents. Of course I've kept the steamy accent part of my reasoning from my dear husband. lol


Derry girl said:


> Haha which Ireland are you on about? lol just joking...Scenery wise yes Ireland ticks all the boxs but job wise.. :think:... not good at the mo. Like my boyfriend quailfied as a civil engineer there 2years ago and he cant get volunteer work to get his years experience! .... I dont wana sound like a big misery guts but thats the turth.. now yous could land over and get sorted straight away, thats always possible!. Id say your hubbys best bet might be to forward his CV to all the universities... could get work in their labs... When it comes to yourself, you might have a bita luck on them sites I mentioned in the last post, but again if youv the experience, just google law firms in Ireland and send them your CV, you never know what might happen.
> 
> Scenery wise, Donegal and down the west coast(sligo,galway) is probably the most beautiful... but cold! A hot hot summer here is like 22-25 degrees lol so bring your jumpers!.... But Derry obiviously is by far the best place haha


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

furbabymum said:


> I've been encouraging Ireland the most. Part of it's the countryside and the other is guys with steamy accents.


Ireland is a class place, beautiful scenery n some lovely old towns/cities. N ye do get the "postcard" thatched cottages with a we old man smoking a pipe with his donkey lol. Like where i live is about a 5min drive and your in Co Donegal. theres pratically no-where you can go that your not within a 5min drive to the countryside... when it comes to the accent, am pretty mixed, bita townie n a bita country... Dublin accent is fairly nice, dont go to cork, youll not understand anyone haha. I have been told that even I talk while fast so it might take you a while to know exactly what wur on about lol I really wish yous the best of luck! ÁDH MÓR  I would def try forwardn your CV's to law firms and universities, any jobs that are going they want people with experience so yous might be in luck!! all the best :wink:

...look up grianan fort donegal on google, i live down the street from it, just gives an idea that even if you move to a city your still close to amazing old historic sites...plus the walls in derry.. we get the name "the walled city" sometimes..


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

We will we will! If we go close to Derry I'll have an immediate trail ride buddy. Ireland is looking better and better!


Derry girl said:


> Ireland is a class place, beautiful scenery n some lovely old towns/cities. N ye do get the "postcard" thatched cottages with a we old man smoking a pipe with his donkey lol. Like where i live is about a 5min drive and your in Co Donegal. theres pratically no-where you can go that your not within a 5min drive to the countryside... when it comes to the accent, am pretty mixed, bita townie n a bita country... Dublin accent is fairly nice, dont go to cork, youll not understand anyone haha. I have been told that even I talk while fast so it might take you a while to know exactly what wur on about lol I really wish yous the best of luck! ÁDH MÓR  I would def try forwardn your CV's to law firms and universities, any jobs that are going they want people with experience so yous might be in luck!! all the best :wink:
> 
> ...look up grianan fort donegal on google, i live down the street from it, just gives an idea that even if you move to a city your still close to amazing old historic sites...plus the walls in derry.. we get the name "the walled city" sometimes..


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I will keep his coat for the summer and maybe clip him this coming winter...  Thanks again!


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

KaylaMarie96 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback! I will keep his coat for the summer and maybe clip him this coming winter...  Thanks again!



Sorry for hijacking your thread there lol good luck with your horse


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

No problem!  And thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> So when do you guys say is the latest to clip? Not to steal the thread... but my coach suggested I body clip by appendix because he's still SUPER furry and we're already showing and he gets so _so_ sweaty.[/QUO
> 
> You can clip at anytime, but earlier the better, clip right now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A horse kept in a barn isn't exposed to the daylight hours like an outside horse. Depending on how far north or south one is, there's always the day that the horses really start blowing their coats. Florida horses will blow them sooner than Minnesota horses. My arab would be completly shed out for three weeks only and it would become evident that his winter had started. He was in A1 health.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Simple solution, if your horse is in a barn then simple answer is to use "daylight" bulbs in the light fittings. daylight bulbs simulate the sunlight and are used to treat those people with seasonal affective disorder. they cost about £5. I keep my ponies "under lights" untill after the major championships in october. so they come in before it starts going dark and the lights are on untill 10pm they are on a timer and come on at 5.30am


----------

